# Stormlord and it's varients kit, what would I need from a baneblade kit to convert?



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

So I got the old Stormlord kit that lets you build the 6 versions. I plan to magnitize it so I can field any of the 6. As I have been looking over the kit I am wondering what exactly does the Baneblade kit have that is different? Would it be hard to set it up so I could do the Baneblade and whatever varients it had also?


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I looked at doing the same thing but i found that the biggest problem is the Hull. Some of the guns go into the hull others are turret mounted and that makes a bit of a problem. 





























Notice the biggest issue is that the hull is positioned in different areas and that the turret would leave a huge hole(this is of course easily fixed by a little creativity). But for moving the actual hull i think you would be hard pressed to pull it off without buying a second model or at leas hull piece and then magnetizing the ENTIRE top of the hull. It might be better to just (I realize Im talking about a 140$ model when I say just) and then setting each one up in the different configurations you would need. (although i think the stormlord is the only model that has the main gun as far forwards as it does.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you would need about half the kit again to make it possible, the difference between the two tanks is pretty much everything that is sandwiched between the two sets of tracks, totally different super structure and turret.
Is it magnetizable? yeah i would say so, its big kit, its got plenty of space to fit the magnets and it was cad designed so everything fits together really well so it should hold together without needing super strong magnets.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the responses guys, after looking it over I think I will just stick with the stormlord options.


----------

